
Show HN: Map of all professional baseball team in the U.S - alex_g
I have started working on a side project and would love for ya&#x27;ll to take a look and provide some feedback. I built a website that maps all of the professional baseball teams across the U.S. b&#x2F;c there was no existing way for me to see this. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thebaseballmap.com is what I have as of right now. Currently the map plots MLB, AAA, AA, A, and Rookie level ball. Those are all the blue dots. I&#x27;d love for the map to also plot historical baseball locations, which I&#x27;ve started doing with the red dots.<p>If you are a baseball fan and I can have 2 min. of your time for some feedback, keep reading! Otherwise, Happy Fourth!<p>Some questions I have:<p>Should the app focus more on plotting all of the teams of the past&#x2F;present or on plotting the stadiums of the past&#x2F;present? Similar. but not the same.<p>Specifically, would you be more interested in viewing info about the stadiums, and leaving comments&#x2F;ratings for those stadiums?<p>If I implemented user submission, would you contribute a baseball related location to the map?<p>What sort of related locations would you be interested in contributing&#x2F;viewing?
======
joeax
Looks good. I would make make different colored dots (or styled differently)
for MLB, AAA, AA, etc clubs. It would also be cool if I could select a major
league team and its minor league affiliates light up.

~~~
alex_g
go check out v2.0- you might like what you see!

------
wink
I've really got no deeper knowledge of baseball, but could it really be
possible that several states have no professional team? (Wyoming/North
Dakota/South Dakota/Rhode Island) Not sure how much an absolute scale makes
sense, but isn't at least one of the top 3 US national sports?

Minor nitpick: for some of the states it's really hard to discern the borders.
And for foreigners like me who don't have all of them memorized... maybe slap
the 2 letter abbreviation there as well.

Edit: Cool project, btw :)

~~~
alex_g
thanks for the suggestions! The Pawtucket Red Sox are actually listed in RI,
but the other states do not. It definitely feels wrong. I have not entered
independent league teams nor college teams, so this will hopefully change!
Could you clarify what you meant when you were referring to an absolute scale?

~~~
wink
Sorry, I meant: When people are talking about a nation's favorite/national
sport there are often so many measurements that people will probably never
agree. So, Baseball, Basketball, Football and Ice Hockey are all pretty big -
I would've thought there'd be at least one team per state in the
premier/uppermost league :)

~~~
alex_g
gotcha! Yeah it's disappointing, but it's all about supply and demand. If
there's no baseball market, no baseball teams for hundreds of miles. Whereas
you can see on the map the gulf coast of FL, NYC, and even LA have multiple
teams within miles of each other.

------
alex_g
Clickable Link: [http://www.thebaseballmap.com](http://www.thebaseballmap.com)

